# NYC NEWBIE QUESTION - INSURANCE



## ordoni (Aug 24, 2015)

Confession: in my last three or so posts I have been posting on behalf on my adorable but very laid back boyfriend of five years (it's a cultural thing - he's Arab which is exactly like Southern Italian if you know what I mean). That being said I am now going to post as myself because I hate lying and suck at it anyway.

Okay, my man started working with Uber and Lyft two weeks ago. Lyft asked him to sign up for insurance online and the TLC renter in Queens ask for his picture so he could apply for insurance. As of now he has no liability insurance. I know all rental companies have liability and collision for themselves but is it actually required for renters? Why would Lyft and the TLC car renter be so ****ing laid back? Is there an actual NYC law that says the driver needs insurance if he driving an already insured TLC vehicle?

Also, he is paying $400 a week for a 2015 Jetta. I think that is too much but he trusts the TLC car renter.

Thanks in advance.

-R


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

Racist


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

400 a week renting a car hmm..that's cheap he's going to be rolling in the rideshare money.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

That's over $20,000 per year. There's gotta be a better way.


----------



## ordoni (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks for the responses. 
AJ - Not a racist. Hope you were joking.  What is rideshare?
Jim - Yeah, 20 grand seems like a lot. 

So, should I not be concerned about the insurance?


----------



## ordoni (Aug 24, 2015)

Correction on my first post - he's paying $400 for a 2013 Jetta.


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

He over paying for the car, but doesn't sound like he has many options. becauseif he did he would just get a loan and own the car for alot less.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

$400 a month. okay. still don’t like it. I don’t like people renting or leasing or buying a car for Uber/Lyft. 

Keep your overhead low. If you must buy. Buy a used car that is cheap enough to pay all in cash. No loan or credit.

$400 a week? oh hell nooo


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

what are you talking about ....people buy . rent . lease all the time for Uber . everyone different . what you do inherit your car.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I have a Saturn Ion. Cost me $6k. Owe less than it's worth now. I'm pretty mechanically inclined, maintenance a non issue. Nice, leather, still 5*.


----------



## ordoni (Aug 24, 2015)

Didn't see you guys responded.

Yeah, I think he's paying too much for the rental.


----------

